# Kontakt 6



## CACKLAND (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey All,

Anyone in the industry have word on the possibility of Native Instruments Kontakt 6 Release date or features?

Cheers


----------



## d.healey (Jul 19, 2016)

Go here - https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/view...id=a6f078be295c536dc33659e9e0bbbacb&start=150


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 19, 2016)

Only NI knows that and they aren't really willing to disclose it, for obvious reasons. It very likely won't happen this year though.


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 19, 2016)

This delay sounds like a major rewrite (or not assigning enough resources)... very curious about what they come up with. Hopefully not less performant.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 19, 2016)

Hopping onto this forum and seeing a thread titled "Kontakt 6" nearly gave me a heart attack...


----------



## kavinsky (Jul 19, 2016)

I wish they made the library/file browser more usable, like their other products, maschine/battery


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 19, 2016)

Please don't make me reinstall everything, please please please... Or do I want to because everything will be immeasurably better and my writing will as a result be godlike?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 19, 2016)

Major versions of Kontakt are always separate installs and don't overwrite previous versions. That's pretty much the case with all NI software, you can have multiple major versions installed side by side.


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 19, 2016)

Whew, that's good to know. But presumably many of the libraries will be updating to take advantage of the new Kontakt capabilities etc?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 19, 2016)

That is not a general rule and pretty much depends on the vendor.


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 19, 2016)

Also good to hear.


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 19, 2016)

Sorry for the title with the possibility of misleading anyone. 

Looking forward to the new version (which ever decade it is released in)


----------



## Suganthan (Jul 19, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> Sorry for the title with the possibility of misleading anyone.
> 
> Looking forward to the new version (which ever decade it is released in)


If so curious, join their beta program, they are still open to join I guess


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyone have any guesses about what Kontakt 6, whenever it comes out, will have? If this was already covered my apologies and I will go to the back of the class.


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Jul 19, 2016)

How many you guys expect a new factory library of Kontakt while several all-in-one sample libraries are available nowadays or serious creators already might have Komplete? 

I just expect Kontakt 6 to be improved only its engine, usability or GUI. 
Wish NI would provide a new Kontakt without a factory library for $50-100.


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 20, 2016)

Naoki Ohmori said:


> How many you guys expect a new factory library of Kontakt while several all-in-one sample libraries are available nowadays or serious creators already might have Komplete?



Actually... I'd welcome an option to skip the factory library and make the product cheaper for those who have tons of 3rd party libraries.


----------



## samphony (Jul 20, 2016)

I hope they improve sample background loading/streaming as well as the option from kontakt 3.5 to load samples purged by default.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 20, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> Actually... I'd welcome an option to skip the factory library and make the product cheaper for those who have tons of 3rd party libraries.



Here's the thing - factory library is not a part of the price of admission for Kontakt. It's kind of an extra.



samphony said:


> I hope they improve sample background loading/streaming



This is probably the best it's gonna be. It's already the most efficient streaming engine on the planet...


----------



## CACKLAND (Jul 20, 2016)

Would like to see what kind of new GUI integration Native Instruments could conceptualise and deliver? Always appreciate new and improved graphics


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 20, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> Would like to see what kind of new GUI integration Native Instruments could conceptualise and deliver? Always appreciate new and improved graphics


For one, bigger fonts would be appreciated.


----------



## RCsound (Jul 20, 2016)

I think that this will be a problem to implement, but Kontakt need a resizable gui, today with more and more 4k resolution in monitors and TVs is a must.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 20, 2016)

Faster browsing through the libraries....


----------



## C-Wave (Jul 20, 2016)

Built in NKS Support with light guide support for NI Midi keyboards.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 20, 2016)

Won't happen, that's why there's Komplete Kontrol.


----------



## C-Wave (Jul 20, 2016)

Then multiple instruments in komplete kontrol


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 20, 2016)

Also probably unlikely to happen as it's not the scope of what it was supposed to do (i.e. KK is not a replacement for Kore).


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 20, 2016)

Some way to not have to choose btwn quick view and the keyboard please?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 20, 2016)

You're barking up the wrong tree, NI doesn't read this forum...


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 20, 2016)

I didn't think they did. It was a plaintive cry to the sampler spirits.


----------



## Udo (Jul 20, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree, NI doesn't read this forum...


How short sighted! That attitude obviously works to their detriment.


----------



## benatural (Jul 20, 2016)

Well since we're on kontakt 6 wish list boat now... My biggest gripe is with assigning CCs

- Manual cc entry assignments for instrument params. Midi learn is a real pain for large templates
- CC assignment copy paste
- Hide/show all CC asignments so we can audit them at a glance. Currently these params are nested behind a right click, but nested data is bad for ergonomics.
- Anything that can help template builders do things faster...


----------



## C-Wave (Jul 21, 2016)

It's intriguing that when I raised subject of supporting NKS with Orchestral Tools (with their Capsule software) TWICE, they always referred to me to the way Kontakt is structured that prevented them from bringing NKS compatibility.. the interesting part is that they said that in fact NI can update Kontakt to make that NKS compatibility much easier for them. I wonder how NI can bring that about .. hmm!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 21, 2016)

benatural said:


> - Hide/show all CC asignments so we can audit them at a glance.



Already possible in the Auto tab in Kontakt's browser.


----------

